# For those of you about to violate the treaty



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

I see that our benevolent president is discussing resurrecting a treaty which Clinton signed but was never ratified by the Senate. Notice the portion that requires a "manufacturing license" in order to legally reload your own ammunition. My guess is those licenses will be in extremely short supply.
But they're not coming for our guns or anything. Y'all are just a bunch of paranoid ********.

http://www.oas.org/juridico/English/treaties/a-63.html


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

I recieved an alert from G.O.A. this morning. Heres an exerpt...

"Modifying a firearm in any way would surely be "illicit manufacturing."
And, while it would be a stretch, assembling a firearm after cleaning it
could, in any plain reading of the words, come within the screwy
definition of "illicit manufacturing.""

Yeah, us *******,Christian, abortion hating, gay bashing, domestic terrorists are just paranoid.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This time the they will have the votes in the senate.

Every gun owner I know would be deemed "illicit" and most likely to be considered a criminal. He is going to disarm America come hell or high water and anyone who thinks different has the head stuck around his sphincter muscle.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would love to see them enforce something like this out in God's Country. When the Feds came to local LE for assistance & support, we would tell them to piss up a rope. Same with local judges & SA's when they seek search warrants.

Can you imagine the operation it would take to literally search every home & farmstead in ND alone, particularly w/o local LE assistance? It's simply not possible...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

They don't have the votes in the senate to pass this. Dorgan conrad bayh baucus tester to name a few that would be a no vote

This does however show a continuation of the underhanded antigun agenda. Good post


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> They don't have the votes in the senate to pass this. Dorgan conrad bayh baucus tester to name a few that would be a no vote
> 
> This does however show a continuation of the underhanded antigun agenda. Good post


I would not count on them TK. The times they have voted for our rights it looks like the vote was not close anyway. Many of the gun grabbers hide behind this technique. If it will overwhelmingly pass, they vote for it, and if it will overwhelmingly fail they vote for it. Which ever liberals are closest to an election in the senate play this game. It's hard to root out all but the most radical anti firearms people.



> Can you imagine the operation it would take to literally search every home & farmstead in ND alone, particularly w/o local LE assistance? It's simply not possible...


and every rock pile, hollow tree stump, post hole, badger den, etc. Maybe a guy will have to start doing a little farming. I think a broken down AR in a soft silicon bag could be surgically implanted in the peritoneum of a hereford. I know darn well it would work with ammo. I have put some big radios inside canvasback.

Oh, ya, for you guys in law enforcement did you ever see the X-ray of that guy with a revolver shoved where the sun don't shine? Of course you wouldn't want to do anything to gun grabbers that they might like. :eyeroll: That might get me at the top of the list.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

TK way too much :koolaid:

Plainsman is right, if you know either one please contact them and let us know what they say.

Thanks.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have already contacted Dorgan and Conrad. If I could scan the letters I would. Conrad claims he stands for gun values of North Dakotans. Dorgan flat out said he will not vote for any bill that bans or regulates guns in the US. Baucus and Tester from Montana are doing a hell of a lot more for gun rights that any people in Washington DC, google them and you will see. Bayh already voted no on this bill once before. Here is the similar bill and how they voted.

http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/r ... vote=00321

Just because somone has a D after their name doesn't automatically make them anti-gun. In fact there are some gop members who are just as big of gun grabbers as Pelosi, Feinstein, and the other super libs. Next time do some research and get some facts before pulling out the kool aid man.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Just because somone has a D after their name doesn't automatically make them anti-gun. In fact there are some gop members who are just as big of gun grabbers as Pelosi, Feinstein, and the other super libs. Next time do some research and get some facts before pulling out the kool aid man.


I agree with that, but the democrat party is the gun grabbing party, and their is no denying that. Often we worry about what they can be forced to do by their party. You know like no farm support if you don't go with grabbing plainsman's guns.  
I also agree that there are some very poor gop members. I don't agree that any are as bad as Pelosi or Feinstein, that's an exaggeration, but I get your point. 
I am pleased that you have already contacted them. Dorgan has an ok grade with Gun Owners of America, but Conrad and Pomeroy are not good. I think Conrad is a C and Pomeroy a D. We need to see that again if anyone can find it. I think I posted it in the Hot Topics under one of those where Ryan was advocating ammo control.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is another article:



> ** Breaking News ***
> 
> President Obama Continues Assault on the Second Amendment
> By John Velleco
> ...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

There are a few, Mike Dewine is one of them.

We have been through the screwed up NRA grading research.

I have done some checking and even the liberal sites say that there are 20 anti-gunners in the senate. That is enough to worry but not enough to go into panic mode. Keep in mind the Bayh group of moderate democrats. These are dems who see pelosi, Reid, Durbin, and company as the road to nowhere, and that is important because they will block social and economic plans that are too liberal.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

TK33 said:


> They don't have the votes in the senate to pass this. Dorgan conrad bayh baucus tester to name a few that would be a no vote
> 
> This does however show a continuation of the underhanded antigun agenda. Good post


I'll add Casey, Webb, and Gillibrand.

Webb marches to the beat of his own drum, and is a moderate Dem from a "red" state. For crying out loud, he was Reagan's secretary of the Navy! Casey knows that PA has been described as "Pittsburgh and Philadelphia with Alabama in the middle". He beat Santorum because he siphoned off conservative votes because he is pro-life, which already shows a willingness to buck the party. Gillibrand is a gift to upstate New York. She's absolutely going to face a primary challenge from that moron Carolyn McCarthy, who she absolutely infuriates...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i can believe that it would happen. just another reason to keep a gun loaded by my bed


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The problem is this kind of a treaty gives cover for closet gun control people. If it goes to a congressional vote you can just hear it now: I respect the second amendment, but we have to do something to stop the atrocities in Mexico. Just about any gun in Mexico is confiscated. That doesn't mean the old Remington 870 that came from the United States was even involved in any crime. So it was traced to here, big deal.

This is Obama's reasonable (back door) gun control. Any of you liberals besides TK33 disappointed yet?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,

Don't pick on TK. As I understand he is really close to Dorgan and Conrad. :wink: We need him as our contact person. I don't even get a response from the lowest level aide :******: Let alone a soft fuzzy form letter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We have been through the screwed up NRA grading research.


Sorry, I have been quoting Gun Owners of America. Pomeroy has a D and Dorgan and Conrad both have an F.

I'm betting they are getting pushed into these positions by the democrat party, because it certainly doesn't represent North Dakota. I have heard from people in the office of Dorgan and Conrad that they have to think about the nation. Well, that's true to a point, but they also have to think about North Dakota. After all it's us primarily that they are supposed to represent. The people of North Dakota and what we want is what they are supposed to represent. If they don't understand that they are not doing their job.

They rarely if ever represent what I think, and I know I'm not that far off the average North Dakota sportsman. I differ from a few in that I seen long before hand where Obama would take us. I also am sure where Dorgan, Conrad, and Pomeroy will take us. They see their career in the democrat party not in North Dakota and that's what scares me. Very few politicians democrat or republican represent the people that send them to Washington. They see these positions as careers, and not the representative of the people who send them.

We need to elect new representation all around the United States. We need to elect those with a crystal clear promise to push for term limits, and we need a mid term recall on them if they do not carry through.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

First off how am I a liberal. Zogman your posts show how little you actually know about who stands for what and what is really going on. I have been getting the nra updates almost daily and even they seem to be trying to take a vigilant but calm stance for the present.

The grading system by both goa and nra is not correct. They have high grades for do nothings and low grades for people who have a good voting record. That is why I check the records myself.

As I said above gotta stay vigilant and keep the eyes and ears open for the next 18 months anyways


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If Dorgan is that good he should be signing his name to some of the things others are. He should stand up and say what the heck do we need control on reloading for in North Dakota.

Most of these politicians are acting like the Muslims. When the terrorists kill innocent people they don't say anything. That leads many to believe they approve of what the terrorists are doing. When Dorgan, Conrad, and Pomeroy are quiet about some of Obama's crazy things like this new treaty with Mexico we don't hear anything. I would guess they will go along with it to keep in good with the big O. Like I said the line will be: we respect the second amendment and support North Dakota sportsmen, but we just have to do something about the violence in Mexico. Sure thing.

I think it wasn't that long ago on here somewhere that I said the Mexico ordeal is all a plan, and that's why the media is leading the way. Oh nothing will happen I was told. I was told I was just a conspiracy buff. Well?????????????? so what do you guys think now? How many times do I have to be right before anyone listens?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

TK33 said:


> Just because somone has a D after their name doesn't automatically make them anti-gun. In fact there are some gop members who are just as big of gun grabbers as Pelosi, Feinstein, and the other super libs


That's reassuring.

They will not put this up as a primary bill, it will put up behind some must get done legislation like funding for gay and lesbian churches.

Hope I'm not coming off as bitter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, and I might add how many times to the people who debate me have to be wrong before people stop listening? You know the ones I mean.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> If Dorgan is that good he should be signing his name to some of the things others are. He should stand up and say what the heck do we need control on reloading for in North Dakota.
> 
> Most of these politicians are acting like the Muslims. When the terrorists kill innocent people they don't say anything. That leads many to believe they approve of what the terrorists are doing. When Dorgan, Conrad, and Pomeroy are quiet about some of Obama's crazy things like this new treaty with Mexico we don't hear anything. I would guess they will go along with it to keep in good with the big O. Like I said the line will be: we respect the second amendment and support North Dakota sportsmen, but we just have to do something about the violence in Mexico. Sure thing.
> 
> I think it wasn't that long ago on here somewhere that I said the Mexico ordeal is all a plan, and that's why the media is leading the way. Oh nothing will happen I was told. I was told I was just a conspiracy buff. Well?????????????? so what do you guys think now? How many times do I have to be right before anyone listens?


What legislation?
There isn't any right now. None of our reps are on any of the committees. If they vote pro gun they are doing their job.

I am not calling anyone a conspiracy bluff. I am saying there is too much panic and too many underinformed people. Everyone needs to take a look at the rumors and find credibility and then find out where their elected reps stand

Remember the panic on HB 45. That didn't even get a co-sponsor. There are definetely issues to watch but be informed, don't just make assumptions. 
I will be more concerned if we lose a supreme court justice in the next 18 months


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK, don't get your dander up, your not one of the people I am referring to. As a matter of fact your one of the people that give me hope. Our only hope is people that voted for Obama now being tired of him, and not happy with his performance. I think your the only one that has told us that. 
I see some democrats are speaking out now against some of Obama's ideas.
That HB45 is alive again. I think there are 14 states that are trying to do it at the state level. Someone just posted it a little while ago.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

My dander is not up. I am not sure what a dander is 

I don't know what can be done about some of these states. They will have to learn the hard way. Bobm pointed out mexifornia's conservative stance on their proposition votes in 08 so there maybe some hope yet. I guess when they waste a bunch of money they don't have and crime goes up they will get a clue

Not all repubs are conservative, not all dems are liberals


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Not all repubs are conservative, not all dems are liberals


I sure agree on the first part, but since that old boy from down south is out of the picture I'm not sure about the last half. Wish I could remember his name. Bobm will no doubt clue me in shortly ---- I hope. Hmmmmm now what was his name again? Man that ticks me. :******:

He spoke at the republican convention. You know the guy that had the speach about "it's the soldier".


----------

